# To Consummate (Relationship)



## RhoKappa

To consummate a relationship means that a couple is definitely together.  He loves her, she loves him, they have already had sex, and their relationship is serious.  A couple who is merely dating but not yet been fully intimate has yet to consummate their relationship.  Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Syline

Does this include marriage?


----------



## Maroseika

Им нужно оформить свои отношения (meaning to marry officially).


----------



## covar

Им нужно "довести до конца" свои отношения (get fucked наконец-то,  а вступать в брак не обязательно).


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Им нужно "довести до конца" свои отношения (get fucked наконец-то,  а вступать в брак не обязательно).


Отношения in modern Russian presume sex. And according to the topic starter, "they have already had sex".

I guess we need RhoKappa to clarify what kind of consummation he means.


----------



## covar

RhoKappa said:


> *To consummate a relationship means* that a couple is definitely together.  He loves her, she loves him, *they have already had sex*, and their relationship is serious.


To consummate a relationship означает, что они уже had sex.



RhoKappa said:


> *A couple* who is  merely dating but *not yet been fully intimate* *has yet to consummate  their relationship*.  Как сказать по-русски?


А эти были просто "знакомы", у них "интима" (в полном смысле этого слова) ещё не было, и они должны ещё "довести до _(логического)_ конца свои отношения" ("довершить свои отношения хорошим сексом").


----------



## Maroseika

Пожалуй вы правы, я думал, первая часть - описание ситуации до consummation. Черт его знает, как это сказать на современном языке. В голову приходит только устарелое "сблизиться".


----------



## covar

_"Ты - моя" сказать лишь могут руки,
Что срывали чёрную чадру. _

(IMHO) В русском нельзя найти аналог формального и холодного английского "To consummate a relationship".


----------



## Maroseika

Посоветовать РиоКаппе не умничать и показать пальцем?


----------



## RhoKappa

Here is the definition, according to Wikipedia.

_Consummation or consummation of a marriage, in many traditions and statutes of civil or religious law, is the first (or first officially credited) act of sexual intercourse between two people, either following their marriage to each other or after a prolonged sexual attraction._

My compact dictionary does not offer a translation for the term, so referring to my larger dictionary, the Russian word there is осуществлять.  Is that correct, or does it sound bookish?  In English, the term is commonly used to refer to a couple who are undoubtedly together, that they are sexually active and they have a boyfriend-girlfriend relationship.  Here are some sample usages in English. 

1. Sergei and Maria consummated their relationship after one month of dating. (In this case, although marriage is not official, it is understood here that they are no doubt a couple, since together they had sex and are committed to each other.)
2. Did you consummate the relationship with Natasha? (In other words, did you finally have sex with Natasha and she is now your girlfriend?)

Consummation in these contexts mean that a man-woman relationship has transcended beyond just dinners, movies and going out bowling and having fun together without having sex.  The relationship has progressed to the physical, and to something very serious. 

I hope this makes sense here.  There must be a term in Russian to refer to this state of relationship beyond just going out to dinner together.


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> My compact dictionary does not offer a translation for the term, so referring to my larger dictionary, the Russian word there is осуществлять.  Is that correct, or does it sound bookish?


It's not correct, it means just 'accomplish", 'realize'. i.e. it is quite universal and requires a supplment - accomplish what?
There is Russian word консумация or консуммация, but it is very special and absolutely unknown in the litarary speech.



> In English, the term is commonly used to refer to a couple who are undoubtedly together, that they are sexually active and they have a boyfriend-girlfriend relationship.  Here are some sample usages in English.



I don't think there us any adequate one-two-word translation of this thing. Вступить в половую связь is very formal, начали трахаться is very rude, although I don't know actually to what kind of style the English word refers.
But there are many ways to express the very notion by use of various figuartive words, like:
Их встречи переросли в отношения.
Они сблизились (у них произошла близость) - a bit obsolete.
У них дошло до постели.
Они стали спать вместе.
Etc.


----------



## lectrice

To consummate a relationship - Вступить в интимные отношения.


----------



## gvozd

lectrice said:


> To consummate a relationship - Вступить в интимные отношения.



"Вступать" в интимные отношения можно по 10 раз в неделю с разными партнерами. Топикстартер спрашивает о переходе отношений двух людей на качественно новый уровень.


----------



## YKYPEH

The original English expression means "to bring to completion". It may also refer to "bringing a marriage to completion by having sexual intercourse". It doesn't make much sense to use this word with respect to any "relationship" other than marriage, because only marriage can be "consummated" by having sexual intercourse. Intercourse is considered to be "part of the deal" in marriage, whereas such an assumption may not necessarily be valid with respect to other types of relationships. Therefore, I cannot find any cognates in Russian.


----------



## Syline

осуществить брачные отношения or консуммировать брак


----------



## Syline

covar said:


> _"Ты - моя" сказать лишь могут руки,
> Что срывали чёрную чадру. _
> 
> (IMHO) В русском нельзя найти аналог формального и холодного английского "To consummate a relationship".


Можно. На русском это звучит так же формально и холодно.


----------



## gvozd

Syline said:


> осуществить брачные отношения or консуммировать брак



1. А если до брака еще не дошло, просто секс? Как перевести?
2. Это по-русски вообще? Вспомнил объявление на стене завода: "Граждане! В связи с закрытием на ремонт столовой №2 просим вас осуществлять питание в столовой №5".


----------



## covar

*consummation of marriage* -full  sexual intercourse between married persons after their marriage by the  insertion of the penis into the vagina. Inability to consummate because  of impotence or refusal to consummate is a ground for nullity of the  marriage.
_Collins dictionary of law. W. J. Stewart. 2001. 

_Это (*consummation of marriage*) я ещё могу понять. Юристы всегда и везде были косноязычны.

Но (*consummate a relationship*) звучит для меня дико.


PS. И подумал сразу, а как же быть с геями и лесбиянками? Особенно с браками между ними.


----------



## Syline

gvozd said:


> 1. А если до брака еще не дошло, просто секс? Как перевести?
> 2. Это по-русски вообще? Вспомнил объявление на стене завода: "Граждане! В связи с закрытием на ремонт столовой №2 просим вас осуществлять питание в столовой №5".


1. Насколько я поняла, данный термин как раз подразумевает наличие официально зарегистрированного брака.  
2. Судя по всему, да.


----------



## YKYPEH

Вот в том и дело, что ТС смешивает понятия. Скажем, имеется контракт, в котором определены взаимные обязанности сторон. Когда обязанности выполнены, контракт считается консумированным. Брак - это тоже контракт с определенными обязанностями.
"...in some Western traditions, a marriage is not considered a binding _contract_ until and unless it has been _consummated_..."
Остальные виды "oтношений" не попадают под определение контракта, поэтому в них и консумировать нечего.


----------

